# Riesiger Flop: Dieser neue Disney-Film geht an den Kinokassen baden



## PCGamesRedaktion (27. November 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Riesiger Flop: Dieser neue Disney-Film geht an den Kinokassen baden* gefragt.

						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.



Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


__ Zurück zum Artikel: Riesiger Flop: Dieser neue Disney-Film geht an den Kinokassen baden


----------



## Desotho (27. November 2022)

Am besten nur noch diese tollen Superheldenfilme machen ...


----------



## K0mmentat0r (27. November 2022)

Vielleicht lag es auch an der Handlung, die in den Augen von einigen nicht so familienfreundlich wirkte.


----------



## Citizenpete (28. November 2022)

Solange Disney seinen Fokus auf politische Korrektheit und politische bzw. gesellschaftliche Agenden legen, geht das mit der Abwärtsspirale weiter. Selbst die Superheldenfilme der 4. Phase blieben hinter den Erwartungen. Die Aktie stürzt ab, Gerüchte über eine mögliche Beteiligung am FTX-Skandal und das Gerücht über den Verkauf an Apple, könnte das Unternehmen hart treffen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. November 2022)

Disney sollte seine Kinostarts besser abstimmen. Wenn man in eigener Konkurrenz mit nem Marvel-Film steht ist es doch klar dass eine CGI-Produktion ohne großen Namen den kürzeren zieht.


----------



## Puffdady (28. November 2022)

Disney sollte schleunigst zusehen, endlich mal modern und erwachsen zu werden.
Da gehört es dann auch mal dazu aus der "perfekten" Sicht auszubrechen. Ich sage nur Homosexualität (schwule und/oder lesbische Menschen zeigen GEHT JA GAR NICHT bei Disney...) oder die Genitalen der Männer auf absurde Minigrößen zu reduzieren (Black Panther 2).
Und wie mein Vorredner mit dem Kinostart schon korrekt schrieb, war das Datum wohl auch unglücklich gewählt. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich vom Film bisher noch gar nichts gehört habe. Das Marketing zum Film war vielleicht auch nicht gut?


----------



## Rookieone (28. November 2022)

Puffdady schrieb:


> Ich sage nur Homosexualität (schwule und/oder lesbische Menschen zeigen GEHT JA GAR NICHT bei Disney...)


Also bei dem Film Lightyear gibt es Lesben, die sich küssen und eine Familie gründen. Soweit so gut.

Deshalb ist der Film dann in 14 Ländern verboten worden. Daraufhin wollte Disney die Szenen rausschneiden, aber die Mitarbeiter haben einen Aufstand gemacht. Einzelne Kinos in den USA haben damit geworben, die Szenen zu überspringen, damit christliche Eltern keine Angst um ihre Kinder haben müssen.


----------



## Puffdady (28. November 2022)

Rookieone schrieb:


> Also bei dem Film Lightyear gibt es Lesben, die sich küssen und eine Familie gründen. Soweit so gut.
> 
> Deshalb ist der Film dann in 14 Ländern verboten worden. Daraufhin wollte Disney die Szenen rausschneiden, aber die Mitarbeiter haben einen Aufstand gemacht. Einzelne Kinos in den USA haben damit geworben, die Szenen zu überspringen, damit christliche Eltern keine Angst um ihre Kinder haben müssen.


Oha danke für die Info. Das hatte ich tatsächlich nicht auf dem Schirm. Scheint aber wohl dennoch noch eine Ausnahme zu sein. Na mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## Chaddy (28. November 2022)

Citizenpete schrieb:


> Solange Disney seinen Fokus auf politische Korrektheit und politische bzw. gesellschaftliche Agenden legen, geht das mit der Abwärtsspirale weiter. Selbst die Superheldenfilme der 4. Phase blieben hinter den Erwartungen. Die Aktie stürzt ab, Gerüchte über eine mögliche Beteiligung am FTX-Skandal und das Gerücht über den Verkauf an Apple, könnte das Unternehmen hart treffen.


Disney? Diesen erzkonservativen Konzern willst du als angeblich "links" framen? Warum? Weil sich in irgendeinem Animationsfilm zwei Frauen küssen, was im Jahr 2022 das absolut normalste überhaupt ist? Vielleicht solltest du mal ein wenig klar kommen...


----------



## Rdrk710 (28. November 2022)

Disney ist weder erzkonservativ noch links, sondern stellt sich als das dar, was es gerade meint der größten zahlenden Menge präsentieren zu können. 
Aber ich glaube, die wenigsten Kinogänger hält das wirklich von etwas ab.


----------



## loud_noises (28. November 2022)

Puffdady schrieb:


> Oha danke für die Info. Das hatte ich tatsächlich nicht auf dem Schirm. Scheint aber wohl dennoch noch eine Ausnahme zu sein. Na mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt.





Chaddy schrieb:


> Disney? Diesen erzkonservativen Konzern willst du als angeblich "links" framen? Warum? Weil sich in irgendeinem Animationsfilm zwei Frauen küssen, was im Jahr 2022 das absolut normalste überhaupt ist? Vielleicht solltest du mal ein wenig klar kommen...





Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Disney ist weder erzkonservativ noch links, sondern stellt sich als das dar, was es gerade meint der größten zahlenden Menge präsentieren zu können.
> Aber ich glaube, die wenigsten Kinogänger hält das wirklich von etwas ab.



Hä?
Auf welchen Mond lebt ihr denn?
Disney steht bereits seit einiger Zeit in der Kritik, dass sie eine Woke Agenda pushen.
Ob ihr da jetzt zustimmt oder nicht ist erstmal egal aber das ihr das nicht mitbekommen habt?
Das war sogar bei uns in den Nachrichten.

Wenn ihr was darüber lesen wollt sucht mal nach:
Florida und Disney, sowie "not so secret gay agenda"
Da wurde ein internes Teammeeting von Disney geleaked wo sie ganz unverblühmt darüber sprechen.
Gab nen großen Aufschrei.

@Puffdady in diesem neuen Film hat auch der Junge interesse an einem anderen Jun gen, was von dem Vater freudig aufgenommen wird.
Auch in diversen Serien (Wortspiel haha)  Disney schon so Dinge öfter eingebaut. Sogar bei Star Wars gibts das mittlerweile.
Also von einer Ausnahme kann überhaupt nicht die Rede sein.

Disney ist extrem woke, was heutzutage leider als "links" gleichgesetzt wird auch wenn es viele Linke gibt die da nicht mitgehen.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (28. November 2022)

Chaddy schrieb:


> Disney? Diesen erzkonservativen Konzern willst du als angeblich "links" framen? Warum? Weil sich in irgendeinem Animationsfilm zwei Frauen küssen, was im Jahr 2022 das absolut normalste überhaupt ist? Vielleicht solltest du mal ein wenig klar kommen...


Disney hat das Image "erzkonservativ" 1967 verloren, denn erzkonservativ war Walt Disney, aber nie die Idee dahinter.
Filme wie "Cap und Capper", "Oliver &Co", "Pocahontas", "Mulan", aber vA das, was da noch danach kam, kann man wohl kaum als konservativ bezeichnen. 


Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Disney ist weder erzkonservativ noch links, sondern stellt sich als das dar, was es gerade meint der größten zahlenden Menge präsentieren zu können.


Ich weiß nicht genau ob Disney jetzt dieses Image ausschließlich aus Pragmatismus pflegt. Klar: man will möglichst viele Kunden erreichen, das will aber jeder Konzern.
Wie oben erwähnt zeigen sehr viele Filme der letzten 4 Jahrzehnte vermehrt Bilder, die das Überwinden von Dogmen der Gesellschaft zeigen.


----------



## Chaddy (28. November 2022)

Wenn ihr das Vermitteln von Werten wie dass Mädchen genauso stark und klug sind wie Jungs oder dass Liebe Liebe ist - ganz egal ob heterosexuelle oder homosexuelle Liebe - als ein Problem oder gar etwas verwerfliches anseht liegt das Problem wohl eher bei euch. Und das macht Disney auch sicher nicht in irgendeiner Form "woke". Können wir übrigens bitte darauf verzichten, diesen Begriff im Sinne eines rechten Kampfbegriffs zu verwenden?


----------



## Fireball8 (28. November 2022)

loud_noises schrieb:


> Hä?
> Auf welchen Mond lebt ihr denn?
> Disney steht bereits seit einiger Zeit in der Kritik, dass sie eine Woke Agenda pushen.
> Ob ihr da jetzt zustimmt oder nicht ist erstmal egal aber das ihr das nicht mitbekommen habt?
> ...


BILD oder welche Nachrichten? 

So wie ich das sehe (habe jetzt nur kurz mal gegoogled), gab's den Aufschrei überwiegend aus der Ecke der Republikaner. Meiner Meinung nach nichts, was man als positiv hervorheben könnte (aus offensichtlichen Gründen). Oder hab ich was übersehen? 

Dieses geleakte Video scheint nur wieder von ewiggestrigen und rückwärtsgewandten Politikern verwendet worden zu sein, um es passend zu framen und Stimmung gegen die Akzeptanz zu machen. Um - oh mein Gott, wie bitte?! - _eine eigene Agenda zu verfolgen._
Das scheint ja in dem Zeitraum passiert zu sein, wo diese mental gestörten Menschen mit Gottkomplexen (vielleicht könnte man hier merken, was für einen Hass ich mittlerweile auf solche Menschen entwickelt habe...) ein Gesetz verabschieden wollten, damit in Schulen nicht mehr über LGBTQ-Themen gesprochen wird. Disney hat sich dazu erst nicht geäußert, wodurch sie aus der eher linken Ecke kritisiert wurden (logisch, verständlich). Nur um dann Flak aus der rechten Ecke abzubekommen, nachdem sie sich endlich dazu äußerten, was aber erst passierte, nachdem das Gesetz dann endgültig verabschiedet und damit aktiv wurde. 

Holy shit einfach nur, immer noch. Wie kann man so offensichtlich menschenverachtend sein und trotzdem so viel Zustimmung erhalten. America, land of the free (as long as you"re white and straight)...

Also ich weiß auf jeden Fall, welcher "Agenda" ich in so einem Fall positiver gegenüberstehe.


----------



## loud_noises (28. November 2022)

Chaddy schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das Vermitteln von Werten wie dass Mädchen genauso stark und klug sind wie Jungs oder dass Liebe Liebe ist - ganz egal ob heterosexuelle oder homosexuelle Liebe - als ein Problem oder gar etwas verwerfliches anseht liegt das Problem wohl eher bei euch. Und das macht Disney auch sicher nicht in irgendeiner Form "woke". Können wir übrigens bitte darauf verzichten, diesen Begriff im Sinne eines rechten Kampfbegriffs zu verwenden?


Ich hab nicht gewertet, ich hab nur gefragt warum du nichts mitbekommen hast.
Und auf welche Wörter du verzichten möchtest kannst du gerne selbst entscheiden. Ich benutze Wörter um etwas effektiv zu beschreiben und bevor ich fünf Sätze benutze um einen Sachverhalt zu beschreiben benutze ich eben ein Wort.



Fireball8 schrieb:


> BILD oder welche Nachrichten?
> 
> So wie ich das sehe (habe jetzt nur kurz mal gegoogled), gab's den Aufschrei überwiegend aus der Ecke der Republikaner. Meiner Meinung nach nichts, was man als positiv hervorheben könnte (aus offensichtlichen Gründen). Oder hab ich was übersehen?
> 
> ...


War sogar in der Tagesschau das Thema mit Florida und Disney.
Repuplikaner = die Hälfte von Amerika
Was du als positiv oder negativ bewertest ist ganz dir alleine überlassen.
"offensichtlich menschenverachtend" - aha die Leute die nicht deiner Meinung sind, sind böse aber du denkst tolerant zu sein ^^
Ich hoffe du findest einen Weg um deinen Hass loszubekommen oder zumindest deine Arroganz.


----------



## Fireball8 (28. November 2022)

loud_noises schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht gewertet, ich hab nur gefragt warum du nichts mitbekommen hast.
> Und auf welche Wörter du verzichten möchtest kannst du gerne selbst entscheiden. Ich benutze Wörter um etwas effektiv zu beschreiben und bevor ich fünf Sätze benutze um einen Sachverhalt zu beschreiben benutze ich eben ein Wort.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, ging tatsächlich an mir vorbei.

Sorry, aber willst Du mir wirklich sagen, dass so ein Gesetz bspw. okay und nicht menschenverachtend ist? Das fängt da an und hört damit auf, dass Menschen, die nicht der "Norm" entsprechen, sich nicht frei fühlen. 

Dreh es doch einfach mal um und versuch dir vorzustellen du würdest an allen Ecken hören, dass es ja nicht normal sei, dass du als Mann auf Frauen stehst. Irgendwie voll unnormal, voll der komische Mensch. Irgendwie auch eklig und abartig. Das sollten Kinder nicht sehen und nichts darüber hören, sonst werden die auch noch so *mental krank*.

Versuch's dir einfach nur mal vorzustellen. Wie beschissen das sein muss. So beschissen teilweise, dass du keinen Bock mehr darauf hast und dir lieber das Leben nehmen würdest.


Ich versuche wirklich oft aus meiner Blase auszubrechen und solche Sachen zu verstehen, aber irgendwie endet es immer dabei, dass Menschen ausgeschlossen und/oder marginalisiert werden. Und das ist in meinen Augen "böse". Und macht mich einfach nur noch unbeschreiblich wütend.


----------



## StarFox86 (28. November 2022)

Frozen 3 auf der Suche nach den Eltern mit den 4 Elementargeister + die Hilfe von Rapunzel & Finn. Das ist was das Disney Publikum sehen will oder Zoomania 2


----------



## loud_noises (28. November 2022)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Ok, ging tatsächlich an mir vorbei.
> 
> Sorry, aber willst Du mir wirklich sagen, dass so ein Gesetz bspw. okay und nicht menschenverachtend ist? Das fängt da an und hört damit auf, dass Menschen, die nicht der "Norm" entsprechen, sich nicht frei fühlen.
> 
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach ist der Denkfehler oder Kommunikationsfehler in unserer Gesellschaft das wir sagen nur was normal ist, ist gut.
Witzigerweise wenn ich zu jemanden sage das ich finde er sei normal, dann ist er meistens eher gekränkt, weil er gerne individuell sein möchte und normal hört sich so 0815 an.
Wenn ich jemanden sage er sei nicht normal, dann ist er auch wieder gekränkt etc.
Ich finde wir sollten darauf kommen das auch Dinge die nicht der Norm entsprechen in unserer Gesellschaft angenommen werden.

Weil wenn alles "normal" sein  muss, dann musst du alles zwanghaft normal machen um zu akzeptieren.
Das ist genau das was mich z. B. jetzt an diesen Diskussionen (nicht nur das Thema sondern auch Andere) nervt.
Wenn die Leute lernen etwas nicht zu verurteilen und trotzdem anzunehmen auch wenn es NICHT der Norm entspricht, dann müssen es die Leute nur einmal lernen.
So aber wird den Leuten unterbewusst vermittelt es muss normal werden damit es toleriert wird und damit fängt man bei jedem neuen Thema einen neuen Kampf an um die Normalität.

Bleiden wir bei Homosexualität. Normal ist hier sowieso Sache der Perspektive.
Du kannst sagen es ist normal weil es sowas in der Natur schon immer gegeben hat.
Du kannst sagen es ist nicht normal, weil die Mehrheit einfach vorgibt was normal ist (die Norm praktisch).

Die Frage ist halt warum überhaupt diesen Kampf anzufangen?
Man kann doch sagen es ist ok, auch wenn es etwas außergewöhnliches ist.
Das Gleiche bei anderen Themen z. B. Trans-Menschen: ist es wirklich gut Kindern zu sagen es sei normal, sich ein Geschlecht auszusuchen?
Oder wäre es nicht besser zu sagen: es kommt sehr sehr selten vor das sich jemand in seinen Geschlecht unwohlt fühlt und wenn dann sollte man ihn dafür aber nicht verurteilen weil er es sowieso schon schwerer hat als normal.

Ich habe mir das Gesetz ein wenig angeschaut und es geht halt darum das die Eltern die Kontrolle über diese Themen haben und nicht das Schulsystem erklärt wie und was das alles bedeutet.
Das es jetzt als Anti-Homo Gesetz verschrieen wurde, ist halt Teil des politischen Kampfes.
Ich sehe nicht wo da etwas menschverachtendes sein sollte.

Und du hast recht. Jeder will individuell sein aber die die wirklich nicht normal sind, leiden häufig darunter.
Nur eins dazu: das ist auch ein Weg den jedes Individium selbst gehen muss.
Der Staat muss die Gleichheit vor dem Gesetz schaffen aber ob mich jetzt meine Mitmenschen als normal, nicht normal, gut, nicht gut, was auch immer sieht - darf mich halt nicht so sehr stressen.
Dieser unglaubliche Kampf den heutzutage viele Menschen führen um von jedem Akzeptanz zu erhalten... niemand fragt wie sinnvoll das eigentlich ist.
Selbstakzeptanz ist einfach wichtiger. Das scheint häufig übersehen zu werden.


----------



## Rdrk710 (29. November 2022)

loud_noises schrieb:


> Hä?
> Auf welchen Mond lebt ihr denn?
> Disney steht bereits seit einiger Zeit in der Kritik, dass sie eine Woke Agenda pushen.
> Ob ihr da jetzt zustimmt oder nicht ist erstmal egal aber das ihr das nicht mitbekommen habt?
> ...


Doch doch, das habe ich schon mitbekommen. Meiner Meinung nach (ich kann mich dabei natürlich irren) handelte es sich insbesondere beim Florida-Beispiel um Mitarbeiter, die gestreikt (andere sagen: die den Konzern in Geiselhaft genommen) haben, um ein Einlenken zu erzwingen.

Dass der Konzern dies dann aus Angst vor weiterem Social-Media backlash tut sehe ich halt eher als Nachweis, dass eben doch alles, was er tut der Einnahmensicherung gilt und eben keine eigene politische Haltung ausdrückt.


----------

